# newb from tx



## username77 (Dec 7, 2008)

are there any artist squats in or near texas? i want to live this sort of lifestyle, but only to have more time to be creative and spiritual. how do i start? i am also very afraid because i look very weak, innocent, and vulnerable. i'm a skinny, 22 yr old caucasian male. i don't have any tattoos or piercings and i don't want to be around addicts of any kind really. i'm not a punk or hippy, but i like both. i'm just a really open minded and positive person. i've never done anything like this before, but i feel that i have to within a year, most likely come spring. any advice would be really nice. i like this forum a lot. everyone's really great. thanks


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 8, 2008)

Squatting in TX pretty much boils down to where ur @. People are a bit more liberal around Austin. From the sounds of ur post that's really where u wanna be/go. Anything south of the imaginary line from El Pisshole to Longview you better habla espanol. If ur geared up, the panhandle ain't too bad. Hell, Love county is the least populated county w/31 people. There's a cat over in Lubbock offering space for anyone. I chatted w/him last night. I tramped Abilene a lot, but it's more camping than squatting. Yup, check out Austin. Got a pretty decent panhandling scene, grub and showers @ the Arch (avoid the needle-headz) and a daily c/o there, Round Rock or San Marcos. Good Hunting!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 8, 2008)

If my squat hadn't been raided bout a couple months ago I'd have invited you to move in to the shithole. lol. It's not like there's much to do for fun around here anyway.


----------



## username77 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. i wanted to build some sort of shantytown out there somewhere out of a bunch of junk, and make stuff out of random things like instruments, sculptures, paper, and whatever, maybe even an archaic printing press and sound recording system. 
i had never lived in a city really, so austin was pretty absurd. i really just feel parranoid, depressed, and anxious the longer i live a "normal life". when i was going to UT, i identified more with the people across the street than the people in the seats next to me. it was really dead school wise. a lot of kids with iphones, laptops, and expensive drug habits trying to get famous without working.
i don't know if i'll start there. too many people know me, and it would be pretty weird.


----------

